# I'll be damned - he did leave me a tip...



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

My last rider of the evening last night sat in the front (he was my 'IQ' story guy), so this had to be my second to last rider...

I picked up a couple of high-school guys at around 11PM from a nice house in the suburb where I live -
one guy sits up front, the other in the back.

After my now well prepared non-confrontational talk (and explanation) about how not to get annoyed with a driver who won't give him a ride because he's a minor ("and let your friends know, too...") we start talking about his senior year, college apps, early admissions, plans of study, yadda yadda yadda...

The guy in the back is pretty much silent, zombie-like the entire 25 minute ride.

I drop them off - say goodbye - all normal.
No tip - and I didn't really expect one from these kids.
I do one more trip - IQ guy, who sits up front - and then I call it a night.

Today I go to a meeting and when I return to my car I see something in the back seat that doesn't look familiar. Low and behold, my silent zombie pax did leave ma a tip... 4g of weed in a baggie.

hehe - I'm thinking I should write Uber and report the lost item...


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

...only after....


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

How do you know it’s weed? it could be oregano. I think you should smoke it to test if it’s weed and report back. lol


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I can't believe I didn't smell it earlier in the day...
guess I had the windows open.
But when I picked it up... whew - just like high-school days, but a lot stronger.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sharing is caring.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

It certainly explains why he was silent. Lost in the weed forest...


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

That would be a fun one to try to talk your way out of if you stopped at a 7-11, and cop walks by..... "Excuse me, is this your vehicle?"


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

How the **** do you drop 4 grams and not notice?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> How the **** do you drop 4 grams and not notice?


Ummmm... Cause you're super stoned?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice tip. 5 stars for that rider.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Ummmm... Cause you're super stoned?


I poked a lot of smots in my day and I was always still aware enough to not lose 4g's. I'm typically a pretty careful/aware person (I also don't make a habit of throwing $80 away).


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> I poked a lot of smots in my day and I was always still aware enough to not lose 4g's. I'm typically a pretty careful/aware person (I also don't make a habit of throwing $80 away).


Good for you! I burn $20s in between fares!


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Good for you! I burn $20s in between fares!


As in you smoke a g or actually set $20 on fire?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> As in you smoke a g or actually set $20 on fire?


Depends on my mood.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

post pics or it never happened.

and yes report it missing, with pics.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> How do you know it's weed? it could be oregano. I think you should smoke it to test if it's weed and report back. lol


Good idea, you'll want to make sure it's the real deal before you offer it to your next PAX.



Honkadonk said:


> How the **** do you drop 4 grams and not notice?


This is the part of the story where I have my suspicions.. is this a real 4 grams, or 4 grams on a cops scale including the bag and a pack of cigarettes from your pocket?



DieselkW said:


> Nice tip. 5 stars for that rider.


Depending on the results of the test, if it's oregano then it's 3 stars for leaving crap in the car.



ATLrider said:


> post pics or it never happened.


You know the rule of the Internet: Pics or GTFO


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Today I go to a meeting and when I return to my car I see something in the back seat that doesn't look familiar. Low and behold, my silent zombie pax did leave ma a tip... 4g of weed in a baggie.
> hehe - I'm thinking I should write Uber and report the lost item...


How do you know its weight ? 
(hehehee)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

PlatypusMuerte said:


> That would be a fun one to try to talk your way out of if you stopped at a 7-11, and cop walks by..... "Excuse me, is this your vehicle?"


believe me, that's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> I poked a lot of smots in my day and I was always still aware enough to not lose 4g's. I'm typically a pretty careful/aware person (I also don't make a habit of throwing $80 away).


If "your day" was anywhere near mine, 
and you haven't lit up since then, 
you're in for a big surprise with today's crops


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If "your day" was anywhere near mine,
> and you haven't lit up since then,
> you're in for a big surprise with today's crops


My day was like 10 years ago. I've tried a few times in the past couple years and **** that shit. I don't know how people smoke the weed they have now with how potent it is. I never liked getting too high because it makes my anxiety even worse than normal.

So yeah.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> My day was like 10 years ago. I've tried a few times in the past couple years and **** that shit. I don't know how people smoke the weed they have now with how potent it is. I never liked getting too high because it makes my anxiety even worse than normal.
> 
> So yeah.


Unless you're a regular smoker... the stuff today is really too much. Particularly if you've been drinking. The guy who smokes at a party a few times a year isn't really prepared for what he's getting into and likely will end up face down in a bowl of Cheetos before long.

ProTip: Smoke first, then have some drinks. Do it the other way around, and if you're not used to it you'll be blowing chunks sooner than later.

(Not that I would know anything about this... it's just, I have some friends who are into it, and they told me.)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

'my day' was like 40 years ago... that's sh*t's come a long way, baby.
It's no wonder no one smokes a joint anymore... two hits is all it takes to fly


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Its interesting to read all your thoughts from Sunny Colorado!


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Its interesting to read all your thoughts from Sunny Colorado!


Ahhhh... Colorado, the Land of The Free! I love that place... and I haven't even been out there since the laws changed.


----------

